# Valentina Guidi - Laura Esposto - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19



## tvsee (30 Juni 2018)

Valentina Guidi - Laura Esposto - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-25-26-27-28-29 - 06.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-25-26-27-28-29 - 06.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 15.7-4.63-17-31.8-8.88-20.1-22-3.64-12-10.8-77.9-13.2-43.1-19.5-12.8-22.2-18-23.4-28-26.1 Mb [ 418 Mb rar]
Resolution: 768X432
Duration: 0:40-0:12-0:44-1:22-0:22-0:51-0:57-0:09-0:30-0:28-3:21-0:33-1:50-0:50-0:32-0:57-0:46-1:01-1:12-1:07 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Aug. 2018)

*AW: Valentina Guidi - Laura Esposto - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-25-26-*

Jolanda De Rienzo - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Michela Russo - Valentina Guidi - Ines Trocchia - Ylenia Totino @ Sportitalia Mercato 02-03-04-05-06-09-12-13-16-17-18-19-20-23-24-25-26-27-30-31 - 07.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Sportitalia Mercato 02-03-04-05-06-09-12-13-16-17-18-19-20-23-24-25-26-27-30-31 - 07.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 25.1-23.6-24.4-28.9-3.85-2.90-17.2-39.5-14.1-13.3-75.3-58.7-36.4-45.3-17.1-10.8-31.3-40.6 Mb [ 513 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 1:04-1:01-1:02-1:15-0:09-0:07-0:43-1:41-0:25-0:24-2:14-1:44-0:37-1:04-1:20-0:43-0:19-0:47-0:55-1:11 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (17 Aug. 2018)

*AW: Valentina Guidi - Laura Esposto - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-25-26-*

Jolanda De Rienzo - Chiara Aleati - Ines Trocchia - Jori Delli @ Sportitalia Mercato 01-02-03-06-07-08-09-10-13-14-15-16-17 - 08.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Sportitalia Mercato 01-02-03-06-07-08-09-10-13-14-15-16-17 - 08.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 36-29.4-6.17-16.4-29.2-26.9-69.1-16.3-40.6-39.7-54.5-31.3-19.8 Mb [ 375 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 1:04-0:51-0:10-0:28-0:52-0:47-2:03-0:26-1:11-1:11-1:36-0:55-0:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (29 Juni 2019)

*AW: Valentina Guidi - Laura Esposto - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-25-26-*

Alice Brivio - Valentina Guidi - Chiara Giuffrida - Giulia Colombo - Jessica Bauccio @ Aspettando Calciomercato 03-04-05-06-07-12-18-19-24-25-26-17 - 06.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Gnocche_Calciomercato_Estivo_Giugno_2019_TvSee
File Size: 243 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 10:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Punisher (29 Juni 2019)

*AW: Valentina Guidi - Laura Esposto - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-25-26-*

sehr gut danke


----------



## tvsee (30 Juli 2019)

*AW: Valentina Guidi - Laura Esposto - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-25-26-*

Giulia Colombo - Giulia Stella Castronovi - Jessica Bauccio - Alice Brivio - Valentina Cherubini - Elena Berlato @ Aspettando Calciomercato 01-02-03-05-08-09-10-11-15-16-17-18-22-23-25-26-29 - 07.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Gnocche_Calciomercato_Estivo_Luglio_2019_TvSee
File Size: 241 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 10:28 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Aug. 2019)

*AW: Valentina Guidi - Laura Esposto - Chiara Aleati - Alice Brivio - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Sportitalia Mercato 28-30-31 - 05.18 - 05-06-07-11-13-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-25-26-*

Agata Alonzo - Jori Delli - Mariella Petagine - @ Aspettando Calciomercato 20-20-21-22-23-26-27-28-30 - 08.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Gnocche_Calciomercato_Estivo_Agosto_2019_TvSee
File Size: 95.5 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 4:07 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Jan. 2020)

Mariella Petagine - Alice Brivio - Chiara Giuffrida - Adriana Bazgan - Giulia Colombo @ Aspettando CalcioMercato 06-07-08-09-10-13-14-15-16-17-20-21-22-23-24-27-28-29-30



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mariella petagine-alice brivio-chiara giuffrida-adriana bazgan-giulia colombo [01]@AspettandoCalcioMercatoGennaio2020TvSee
File Size: 302 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 13:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Mai 2020)

Alice Brivio @ Rally Dreamer 22.05.20








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alice brivio [01]@RallyDreamer22.05.20TvSee.MP4
File Size: 152 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 2:21 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (28 Sep. 2020)

Jori Delli @ Sportitalia Mercato Settembre 2020



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jori delli [01]@SportitaliaMercatoSettembre2020TvSee.AVI
File Size: 66.6 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 2:50 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Jan. 2021)

Giada & Gioia Pantalone - Giada Giacalone @ SportItalia Mercato Gennaio 2021



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: giada & gioia pantalone-giada giacalone [01]@SportItaliaMercatoGennaio2021TvSee
File Size: 462 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 21:06 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Mai 2021)

Carolina Varone @ Sportitalia Mercato 20.05.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: carolina varone [01]@SportitaliaMercato20.05.21TvSee.AVI
File Size: 20.3 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 0:54 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Mai 2021)

Carolina Varone @ Sportitalia Mercato 20.05.21 HD Version








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: carolina varone [02]@SportitaliaMercato20.05.21HDVersionTvSee
File Size: 22 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 0:58 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Feb. 2022)

Giusy Meloni - Ahlam El Brinis - Eleonora Incardona @ SportItalia Calcio Mercato Gennaio 2022



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: meloni-elBrinis-incardona[01]@SportItaliaCalcioMercatoGennaio2022TvSee
File Size: 293 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 13:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Feb. 2022)

selten so "aufregende" Fotos gesehen


----------



## tvsee (1 Juli 2022)

Giusy Meloni - Giuliana Balestra - Valentina Cole - Greta Rossetti @ SportItalia Calcio Mercato Maggio - Giugno 2022








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: meloni-balestra-cole-rossetti [01]@SportItaliaCalcioMercatoMaggio_Giugno2022Part01TvSee - meloni-balestra-cole-rossetti [01]@SportItaliaCalcioMercatoMaggio_Giugno2022Part02TvSee
File Size: 326 - 348 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 5:57 - 5:58 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART_01 - UPLOADED_PART_02


----------



## tvsee (30 Juli 2022)

Giusy Meloni - Greta Rossetti - Licia Virdis @ SportItalia Calcio Mercato Luglio 2022








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

/CENTER]

File Name: meloni-rossetti-virdis[01]@SportItaliaCalcioMercatoLuglio2022 
File Size: 480 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 7:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------

